# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Aerofagie - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Aerofagie*

Een opgezette buik, een opgeblazen gevoel, oprispingen... Allemaal symptomen van aerofagie die de aanwezigheid verraden van een teveel aan gas. 

Aerofagie is geen ernstige ziekte, maar eerder een goedaardig probleem dat in het dagelijks leven wel storend kan zijn. Hoe raakt u ervan af en wat kunt u doen om te voorkomen dat u achteraf opnieuw last krijgt van aerofagie?


*Maatregelen tegen aerofagie:* 

*** Vermijd koolzuurhoudende dranken, in het bijzonder wanneer ze suiker bevatten, zoals heel wat frisdranken. Drink eerder plat water, maar dan wel liefst niet tijdens de maaltijden.

*** Vermijd ook kauwgom, dat u onnodig lucht doet slikken en dat een overproductie van speeksel veroorzaakt.

*** Spreek niet terwijl u eet en kauw met de mond dicht. Op deze manier slikt u geen lucht in. 

*** Eet en drink traag. Doe de moeite om tijdens de maaltijden aan tafel te gaan zitten. Neem ook de tijd om te gaan zitten wanneer u overdag een glas water drinkt. Eet geen broodje op straat en ook niet voor de computer, aangezien mensen in die omstandigheden meestal geen tijd nemen om te kauwen. 

*** Voedingsmiddelen moet u steeds goed kauwen. Bijkomend voordeel: goed kauwen verhoogt het verzadigingsgevoel. 

*** Gebruik minder koolhydraten zoals brood, pasta, aardappelen...

*** Zorg voor een evenwichtige voeding: gebruik niet te veel vetten of suiker, maar zorg wel voor afwisseling. 

*** Vermijd stresssituaties door de oorzaken ervan aan te pakken (familiale, professionele, sociale... oorzaken).

*** Neem maatregelen tegen angst en nervositeit. Doe indien nodig wat relaxatieoefeningen. Ook yoga, ademhalingstechnieken (hartcoherentie), stretchen... zijn nuttig.

*** Doe aan sport. Fysieke activiteit is niet alleen ideaal tegen stress en angstgevoelens, maar ook bevorderlijk voor een evenwichtige voeding en om de eetlust te reguleren.

Uitzonderlijk kan aerofagie veroorzaakt worden door endometriose. Met deze zeldzame oorzaak moet toch rekening worden gehouden, vooral in geval van pijn in de onderbuik. Een arts raadplegen is dan aangewezen.

***Wordt u toch geconfronteerd met een aanval van aerofagie, ga dan enkele minuten rustig liggen en probeer te ontspannen.

(bron; e-gezondheid.be)

----------

